# Best POD for shipping to customers in Australia



## another (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey guys, for those of you who have used POD to ship to customers in Australia, which POD site has the cheapest shipping? 

In terms of quality, I'm looking for basically anything but DTG. Vinyl would be fine.

Cheers!


----------

